# Stuff and Things > Sports >  220 Pound Transgender Giant Will Play Handball At Womens World Cup

## Knightkore

220 Pound Transgender Giant Will Play Handball At Womens World Cup - News Punch


Mouncey said shed never opt for surgery to switch genders, insisting  she was transitioned with the assistance of a daily supplement plan.

     _I take four pills a day,_ she said. _Estrogen and an anti-androgen. Thats pretty much it._
    _I am transitioned. Some people will get cosmetic surgery, you  know, hundreds of thousands of dollars reshape their jaw or their voice  box and have surgery and all sorts of stuff. Im definitely not going  down that path._
*Criticism against transgender athletes*
    Denmark is one of the countries that will face Australia and their  220 pound giant in the group stage of the tournament. Danish  Confederation Captain Klavs Bruun Jørgensen says that they are forced to  accept the situation but that _in the long run it becomes a  difficult thing to deal with, when we are suddenly confronted with a  team of five transgender people._
    _It will instead be about the ethical and moral dilemmas we face  when a man changes sex and suddenly enters the womens scene with 110  kilos in the luggage_, he told the magazine.

----------

Brat (11-22-2019),Kris P Bacon (11-23-2019),Rutabaga (11-22-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

Look when you're the size of either Chris Hemsworth, The Rock or any WWE Wrestler or Goliath.....{can you imagine a transgender Goliath that David had to fight}.....you cannot claim to be a woman.

Okay.....yes there is Michelle Obama to confuse the issue but.....still sciences and reality stand.

 :Geez:

----------

Brat (11-22-2019),kazenatsu (11-23-2019),Kris P Bacon (11-23-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Maybe he's just another faggot in a dress.

----------

Brat (11-22-2019),Knightkore (11-22-2019),Kris P Bacon (11-23-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019),Rickity Plumber (01-07-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

I have to smile at what the prog's have created.  Once again, screwed by their own philosophy.  Don't they EVER think things through?

----------

Brat (11-22-2019),Knightkore (11-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019),Physics Hunter (11-23-2019),RMNIXON (11-22-2019)

----------


## Brat

No No NO!

----------

Knightkore (11-22-2019),Kris P Bacon (11-23-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019),Physics Hunter (11-23-2019)

----------


## RMNIXON

:Geez:

----------

Knightkore (11-22-2019),Kris P Bacon (11-23-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> 



The complete idiotic silliness of this is unbelievable isn't it?

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-23-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

Ug is woman.  Ug play woman sport.  Ug is no man no more.  Ug win.  Ug no loser no more.  {Friends don't let friends named Ug pretend to be women & cheat.}

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-23-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

"i take 4 pills a day that makes me a female"

i take 1 aspirin and 3 supplements in pill form daily but i haven't noticed any mood swings nor have i gotten my period yet...

[i dont want to have a baby, so i use the "rhythm method"... :Cool20:

----------

Big Dummy (12-22-2019),Big Wheeler (11-23-2019),JMWinPR (12-22-2019),Knightkore (11-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> "i take 4 pills a day that makes me a female"
> 
> i take 1 aspirin and 3 supplements in pill form daily but i haven't noticed any mood swings nor have i gotten my period yet...
> 
> [i dont want to have a baby, so i use the "rhythm method"...



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019),Rutabaga (11-22-2019)

----------


## Chester Arthur

While I agree this is an attack on God's Laws of Nature, perhaps much more of it is needed. That may be the only way to knock common sense into people and/or cause a massive backlash. Considering the degree of reason in America and the world, I'm not sure it will, though.

----------

Rutabaga (11-23-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

just a dainty little lady with size 14 feet. 
if anyone even conciders voting D or has in the most recent past their lobotomy didnt take.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019),Rutabaga (11-23-2019)

----------


## Crusader

In a way I’m really liking all this foolishness, forever feminizes have been saying women can do anything a man can and pushing for women to be allowed in to traditional male fields and clubs. Now men are invading female sports and flat out dominating it and they can’t say a thing about it, hows that equality working out for them.

----------

Big Dummy (12-22-2019),JMWinPR (12-22-2019),Knightkore (11-25-2019),Kris P Bacon (11-23-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019),Rutabaga (11-23-2019)

----------


## Jen

> I have to smile at what the prog's have created.  Once again, screwed by their own philosophy.  Don't they EVER think things through?


Well, in order to do that you have to first be able to think............  That's where they get stumped.

----------

Rutabaga (11-23-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> In a way I’m really liking all this foolishness, forever feminizes have been saying women can do anything a man can and pushing for women to be allowed in to traditional male fields and clubs. Now men are invading female sports and flat out dominating it and they can’t say a thing about it, hows that equality working out for them.


Oh Yeah!  Let them suffer from the crap they sell.  

All those suburban women they count on for votes ain't gonna like it when their little muffy gets the shit kicked out of her in lacrosse, volleyball, basketball... by some big guy.  Title X is now dead.

----------

Big Dummy (12-22-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019)

----------


## kazenatsu

He'd look much better as a man than trying to be a woman. I don't know why he thought it was a good idea.

----------


## kazenatsu

Take a look and decide if you think "Hannah" Mouncey is on the same level as everyone else on the team...

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-23-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019)

----------


## kazenatsu

Hannah Mouncey, the transgender woman and football player who was denied from joining the AFLW draft, has written a powerful op-ed about the struggles she has undergone in the last year.

Mouncey reveals that she has been homeless throughout much of 2017, and has spent the last year suffering from mental health issues: Its hard to know where to start. Between November 2016 and March 2017 I found myself in hospital near enough to 20 times because of mental health issues. Thats basically once a week.

https://thebrag.com/transgender-hann...y-aflw-denied/


I'm betting those mental health issues are very much _because_ she decided to go on those female hormones, and all the strange stares she gets in public places.

----------

Knightkore (11-25-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019),Rutabaga (11-23-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Take a look and decide if you think "Hannah" Mouncey is on the same level as everyone else on the team...


The look of disgust on the #44 jersey's face, says it all.

----------

Chester Arthur (11-25-2019),donttread (11-25-2019),Knightkore (11-25-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019),Rutabaga (11-23-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

> In a way I’m really liking all this foolishness, forever feminizes have been saying women can do anything a man can and pushing for women to be allowed in to traditional male fields and clubs. Now men are invading female sports and flat out dominating it and they can’t say a thing about it, hows that equality working out for them.


i find it comical that these gender benders are showing the feminists that it takes a male to be a better female...

----------

JMWinPR (12-22-2019),Knightkore (11-25-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019)

----------


## donttread

I keep picturing my grandparents faces if they came to life and found out about this!

----------

Knightkore (11-25-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019)

----------


## kazenatsu

> The look of disgust on the #44 jersey's face, says it all.


You didn't see the _full_ picture.

https://www.scoopnest.com/user/super...-given-up-on-h

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-25-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019)

----------


## Morning Star

:Geez:

----------

OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

I told my wife.....and it is all well and good that these people want to play pretend.  But I refuse to go along and play pretend with them.  It furthers their emotional, spiritual & psychological issues and they end up NEVER getting help.




It isn't much different than this cartoon.

----------

Brat (12-12-2019),Morning Star (11-25-2019),OneDumbBlonde (11-25-2019)

----------


## Morning Star

:Smiley ROFLMAO:   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## donttread

> "i take 4 pills a day that makes me a female"
> 
> i take 1 aspirin and 3 supplements in pill form daily but i haven't noticed any mood swings nor have i gotten my period yet...
> 
> [i dont want to have a baby, so i use the "rhythm method"...


You know what they call couples that use the rhythm method? 

Parents!

----------

Knightkore (12-13-2019),Rutabaga (12-22-2019)

----------


## Creepy Uncle Joe

She looks so harmless out there but when she goes shopping it's another story.

Macho Maam!

----------

Rutabaga (12-22-2019)

----------


## Brat

Yuck.

----------


## JMWinPR

If it walks like a man, Like Lola; talks like a man, unlike Lola; looks like a man,unlike Lola; then by golly I reckon, just like Lola, it is a man.

----------


## Rutabaga

> She looks so harmless out there but when she goes shopping it's another story.
> 
> Macho Maam!




that aint no shelia...

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I have to smile at what the prog's have created.  Once again, screwed by their own philosophy.  Don't they EVER think things through?



Love to see all the fems whine and cry about this. Serves them right.

----------

Retiredat50 (12-22-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Love to see all the fems whine and cry about this. Serves them right.


They keep telling us women and men are the same, so this should not be a problem.  It is simply equality in action.

----------

Rickity Plumber (12-22-2019)

----------


## drifter106

How can he not feel embarrassed...pathetic!

----------

Knightkore (01-07-2020)

----------

